# Compte iTunes ne fonctionne pas avec iCloud PC



## os-app92 (13 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer le panneau iCloud sur un PC Windows 7 pour une personne qui a un compte iTunes.

Et bien il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends vraiment pas. Cette personne n'a aucun iDevice et je pensais que le compte iTunes = compte iCloud et bien il semble que non.

Quand j'essaie de connecter à iCloud, j'obtiens le message suivant:

"cet identifiant est valide mais il ne s'agit pas d'un compte icloud"

Comment transformer un compte iTune en compte iCloud ?

J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à comprendre le fonctionnement d'iCloud, du compte ID Apple. Vraiment pas simple mais j'essaie de comprendre.

Merci,
os-app


----------



## groudon41 (13 Mai 2012)

le compte créé sous itune n'est pas compatible avec icloud.
suffis d'en recréer un sur un mac os10.7 ou sur un iphone sous Ios 5 sous icloud.

si t'a pas un des 2, c'est cuit.


----------

